

UniversalComet: Make any web page a Comet end point - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/universalcomet

======
kwamenum86
This isn't comet at all and it is pretty inefficient. The script uses zero of
YOUR server resources but some server somewhere is getting absolutely slammed.
I made a chat application using this method thta allowd you to share photos as
well. Worked reasonably well on a very small scale but it certainly is not
comet.

------
axod
Doesn't look particularly Comet like to me, it's polling the server every 2
seconds for new messages. (Fair bit of bandwidth also).

Interesting though.

